# Campy Chorus Compatility 9 speed hub ?



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi. I picked up a very nice set of Campy Chorus 32h hubs today. Are these compatible w/ 2009 Centaur 10 speed? If not, what might I do to upgrade? I'm building up a set of tubs for my wife's DeRosa and she really wants 10 speed Campy.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, the 10s cassette will fit on the 9s chorus hub.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, I was hoping that was the case!


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 19, 2002)

Hopefully this isn't a hijack, but I have a related question. I want to build up or buy a "cheap" rear wheel for roller use, my rig is Campy Record 9s circa 2001. Can I look for any Campy or Campy-compatible 10s hub and drop a 9s cassette on there? I want to be able to swap wheels without having to mess w/ the derailleur adjustments. Any thoughts?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*

Campy 9/10 use the same splines.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Have a campy 9 speed hub - chorus I think - fits a 10 speed cassette but the lockring threaded section diameter is slightly wider - any help or are these gorgeous wheels for sale?
The wheels had a 9speed lockring installed, I will be bummed as the wheels are so mint but only run 10 speed campy.
Help... although I think I know the unfortunate answer.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Why can't you just use the 10 spd lockring? the lockring that fits the cassette?


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Guess I was not clear, the lockring will not thread into the freehub body. The cassette fit fine.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Use the lockring that came with the hub.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Will work fine.*

Use the smaller thread (26.0) 9 speed lockring on the 10 speed cassette.
The hubs are from 97 or 98, before they changed to the 27.0 threads on the lockrings.


----------

